# British Police Vehicles



## iove75 (Sep 10, 2004)

tierfreund said:


> suspension - no
> windshield - no
> engine - yes, optional
> brakes - depends on engine
> ...


Actually, BMW plant manager told me that glass and windshield is a different spec and doesn't meet DOT requirements. SAme story with the bumper. That's why my import scheme wouldn't be legal!


----------



## stelesque (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm originally from England so can confidently say that the various police forces have a great variety of different vehicles which are used in particular circumstances - more than for a certain rank of staff.

The motorway police tend to drive vehicles like the 5 series, Vauxhall Omega (which was Cadillac Catera over here) and even Range Rovers and X5s. I think some areas even have used WRXs in the past... Motorways in England have a speed limit of 70MPH but typically the standard is about 80MPH so you need a fairly pushy engine to catch up with someone. The Range Rovers are used for attending accidents as they have the room to carry cones and all the other paraphenalia.

In the citys the police use little cars like Ford Fiestas (the Fiat Panda was an enduring icon for police transportation years ago) and are backed up by the larger vehicles or vans.

As someone else mentioned, the UK police forces really don't use their vehicles in the same manner as US police cruisers are utilized, so they aren't looking for the same criteria. Makes it a lot harder to avoid those unmarked cars on the highway when they could be in any make or model....  

Hope that made sense, please note that my examples may be dated - it's been 5 years since I moved to the US and the UK Police Constabularys became a distant threat...


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

wingspan said:


> Well, Andy or LT will I suspect be along in a bit to provide the correct answer, but I too was struck by seeing the blue X5 in the video from London.


Hello all 

Yup, the Metropolitan Police and various SO (Special Operations) divisions of the Met use lots of E39 530ds, 4-doors and tourings. Royal Protection and Parks Police use Imola Red 530d 4-doors. They've been in service for a couple of years now, and sport legendary depths of ingrained brake dust. They are not the same as the 530ds sold to the general public, mainly in the area of trim (they are fairly basic, whereas the 530d, being an upscale kind of 5er, comes standard with lots of kit). They do have uprated suspension, though: SA100 - increased payload, and SA226 - sports suspension.

That X5 looked to be a vehicle belonging to one of the lesser-known, newer SOs which deals with terrorism. There are lots of rumours around that this is a Met/SAS thing.

It is a myth that BMWs are built more cheaply for the European markets than the US markets. I think this comes from the models which are chosen for sale in the US, which invariably have bigger engines and more luxury bits. IIRC the E39 diesels were chosen because they are strong, competitively reliable and handle much better at high speeds than anything else (go figure).

Plenty of other forces use BMWs, including Hampshire (X3, 330dT) and South Manchester, which I think uses unmarked 330is to lure boy racers. Works very well, too!


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

iove75 said:


> Actually, BMW plant manager told me that glass and windshield is a different spec and doesn't meet DOT requirements. SAme story with the bumper. That's why my import scheme wouldn't be legal!


I see what you mean. There are some differences entirely to do with meeting requirements of various markets, and the US cars have (for example) different airbags and interior structural layouts. Traditionally there have been differences in the bumpers too, but the differences are disappearing.

It's extremely unlikely DOT glass would be different/more expensive to E-code glass, since there is no difference in construction or use. I suspect your plant manager may have been skiiing "off-piste" - there is no difference in the part numbers for the windscreens for the small handful of typical modern BMWs I just looked up.


----------



## tierfreund (Nov 12, 2004)

iove75 said:


> Actually, BMW plant manager told me that glass and windshield is a different spec and doesn't meet DOT requirements. SAme story with the bumper. That's why my import scheme wouldn't be legal!


Didn´t know that. Thanks for the correction


----------



## david173 (Feb 21, 2006)

E39's are standard issue Area cars now in London's metropolitan police, in marked form, in addition to the smaller vehicles used. They are also popular in the Traffic Police (530d's) all over the U.K. both in marked and unmarked form, and they are now also using new E60's. UK Traffic Police/Motorway Patrols also use marked and unmarked high powered Mercedes C-Class, Range Rovers, Jaguar's and Volvo V70's.


----------



## SteveinBelAir (Dec 28, 2005)

My mother lives in Cumbria. Her neighbor is a cop and patrols the M6. For years the Cumbrian Police have used V70 T5s. Took a ride in one once and was impressed enough to buy one. Now I've had 5 Volvos.

I have seen the light though


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

tierfreund said:


> Remember the E36 M3. The US version was actually *a beefed up 328 *while Euro spec was a true M


: popcorn: :rofl:

I'm glad you said that ... though you might be called a heretic by some around here.


----------



## //: Freddy B_ (Nov 11, 2005)

man oh man..go to google and search BMW Police...and hit images. all kinds of good stuff!


----------



## 3s-a-charm (Feb 5, 2006)

In Aspen, Colorado, they use SAAB Police Cars... I took a photo once but it's waaaaay back in my archives.


----------

